# vb software lock



## jaiminardeshna (Jul 23, 2010)

i want to make lock for my developed software for online exam

i use fronthand tool vb and backhand tool msaccess.


if any one have any trick to create lock for it please inform me.

thanks in advance for it


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 24, 2010)

what do u mean by lock ??

serial key like ms office or like password lock??

for serial key u have to think of some licencing. generally hash code of emails r the direct way or u can find ur own method

customize the installer if it is form based application

P.S.  its not "fronthand" it is front-end & back-end


----------



## jaiminardeshna (Jul 24, 2010)

nice u meet u
thanks frd i correct my front-end and back-end meaning.
but i have no knowledge for hash code generator.
i want to make hdd lock.
i want to get hdd serial no. through vb command or mbd serial no. through vb command.
can you help me. in this searching of command.



thanking in advance.


please send me.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 24, 2010)

it is all on the net (Google......)

find something useful (ordered in decreasing priority) ::

How To Get Hardware Information (CPU ID, MainBoard Info, Hard Disk Serial, System Information , ...) - CodeProject

How to get the serial of my motherboard

How to Retrieve the REAL Hard Drive Serial Number - CodeProject

Free VB projects - Get disk serial number using the file system object (Windows 95/98/ME/NT/2000/2003/XP)


----------



## jaiminardeshna (Aug 2, 2010)

thanx alot to get me to my lock for my software



mr. friend i want to get esear lock to make our application free with demo


----------



## chandru009 (Oct 1, 2010)

In the excel macro,  create a  sub module called Auto_open.  Example

Sub Auto_open
'  put your excel visual basic here

End sub

Whenever one start an xls in Excel,  it will find for this Auto-open and execute it automatically.
=================
SEO services  | PSD to HTML


----------

